# Installing Osmosis and Mod_Tile in FreeBSD



## cooln3tt3r (May 13, 2013)

Hi, senior.

I am a newbie here and also new in FreeBSD, and I hope I can learn much on this site.  

I want to ask, how to install mod_tile in FreeBSD. I want to use Osmosis from some project but too bad, I am stuck in installing mod_tile. 

Thanks beforehand, and I apologize if it is against the rule here. 

Thank you very much.


----------

